# موسوعه الطقوس القبطيه ( الجزء الثانى )



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

*موسوعه الطقوس القبطيه *
*الجزء الثانى*

وهو عبارة عن 120 سوال وجواب 
عن اسرار الكنيسه السبع المقدسه 
من واقع الكتاب المقدس واقوال الاباء وقوانن الكنيسه​ 


الاول عايزة اشكر اختى الغاليه كاتى انها سمحتلى اخد بركه كبيرة زى دى واشترك معها فى كتابه الموسوع​ 

س1 : ماذا نعنى بكلمه " سر " فى الكتاب المقدس؟​


(أ) - المعنى الاعتيادى : _socret مثل قولنا "لا تبح بسر غيرك"( ام 9:25)
(ب)- وكل شىء مقدس وغير منظور : (myster=sacrament) كما فى الايات التاليه​ 

+ "سر الرب لخائفيه" (مزمور 14:25)​ 
+ "هذا السر العظيم" (أفسس32:5)​ 
+ " عرفنا (الله) بسر مشيئته " (افسس 9:1)​ 
+" "عظيم هو سر التقوى" (أتى16:3)​ 
(ج)- وبمعنى رمز او اشارة او علامة: (sing,symbol) مثل :-​ 
+ "سر السبع كواكب التى رايت .....وهى السبع ملائكه" (رؤ20:1)
+ "سر الاثم الآن يعمل..." (2تس 7:2)​ 


:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

س2- ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟

 +هو اصطلاح كنسى يعنى به نعمه الهيه سريه لا نراها وينالها المومن بطريقه سريه _بفعل الروح القدس  عن طريق صلوات يرفعها كاهن شرعى بطقس خاص مع وجود مادة السر.

والنعمه السريه فى الاعتراف هى محو الخطايا بدم المسيح وفى سر الميرون هى حلول الروح القدس على المدهون بزيت الميرون وفى سر الزواج جعل الشريكين واحدا...الخ.

+وفى تعريف اخر هو عمل مقدس به ينال المؤمن نعمه غير منظورة أو هو علامة حسيه سنها السيد المسيح لتشير لنعمه يمنحها للمؤمن وقوامه .

1- اشارة حسيه            2- شرع الهى          3- قوة تحويل النعمه الموعود بها من المسيح.


+ويقوال الارشيديكون حبيب جرجس "ان اسرار الكنيسه السبعه جاءت فى الكتاب بمعنى علامات تشير لامور مقدسه خفيه كقول الرسول بولس عن الزواج(هذا السر العظيم ...من نحو المسيح والكنيسه)"  (افسس 31:5)
اى ان الاتحاد المحسوس بين الرجل والمراته علامه او رمز او امر روحى كائن وهو اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسه.

ويشترط ان تكون هذه العلامه محسوسه وانها توادى الى معرفه شىء اخر يشير اليه مثل قول الرسول بولس عن المعموديه "من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته" (رو3:6).
اى ان المعموديه "علامه" على موتالمسيح ودفنه وقيامته وكذالك الحال فى سر التناول "كلما اكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكاس تخبرون "تبشرون" بموت" الرب يسوع " الى ان يجىء"  (اكو 26:11)
اى ان السر عمل مقدس ننال به نعمه غير منظوره وهو يناسب الطبيعه البشريه.

ولهذا رتب الله لموسى علامات حسيه تشير الى البر الذى سيناله المؤمن بذبيحه المسيح (فيما بعد) : كالختان _ الكهنوت_ الكفاره _ خروف الفصح_ خبزالتقدمة فى خيمه الاجتماع... الخ)

ويوجد تشابه بين السر وما يشير اليه مثل الغسيل بالماء فى المعموديه فهو امر مناسب يشير الى غسيل النفس من اقذار الخطيه وهكذا باقى الاسرار الكنسيه .

وبعض الاسرار تعاد .كسر  مسحه المرضى وسر التوبه وبعضها لايعاد كالمعموديه والميرون والكهنوت .فبالمعموديه يصير المعمد ابنا لله وبالميرون يصير جنديا للملك السماوى وبالكهنوت يصير خادما للكاهن الاعظم. 

+ ويقول احد الاباء : "ان جوهر الاسرار انها مؤسسه من الله وانها ذات هيئه (او صوره) وانها واسطه لكى ينال المؤمنين فيض النعمه".

"وانها ليست طقوس خارجيه يتميز بها المسيحى عن غيرة وانما الاسرار فى كنيستنا الارثوزكسيه _فى جوهرها_ هى : هبات _وباعمال مقدسه _تمنح المؤمن نعم الله غير المنظور تحت علامات منظورة" 

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

ما هى شروط اتمام كل سر من اسرار الكنيسه المقدسه؟​
لاتمام كل سر ثلاث شروط هى :​
1- مادة ملائمه للسر كالمعموديه والخبز والخمر لسر الشركه ...الخ.

2- كاهن مشرطن(مرسوم) قانةنيا بعبارات معينه لتقديس  السر.

3- كلمات الكاهن كقوله للمعمد "اعمدك باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس".​
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## K A T Y (15 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا بنت الفادي وانا مستهلش دا كله احنا اهم حاجة نوصل المعلومة باي طريقة

وانا اللي بشكرك فعلا انك ساعديتني انا كنت محتاجالك فعلا


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 يناير 2007)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


مجهود كبير أوى يا بنت الفادى أشكرك كثيراً عليه ..

ربنا بياركك ..

و أنا ثبت الموضوع لفائدته الكبيره ..

أكرر شكرى لك و للأخت كاتى على هذا المجهود الرائع ..


تحياتى


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> ...



شكرا ليك يا طارق
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 يناير 2007)

س_ ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟​أسرار الكنيسه سبعه لدى الكنائس التقليديه (الارثوزكسيه والكاثوليكيه)
وهو عدد كامل وموافق حاجات الانسان الروحيه كما قلنا.

ولم تاخذ الطوائف البروتستانيه بهذا العدد بل اختلفت فيما تقبله منها . فقد قبل "مارتن لوثر" المعموديه والعشاء الربانى ( كما جاء فى كتابه " سبى بابل" ص 226) وقلده البروستانت المعاصرون. اما زينكيلوس وكلفن فقد اتكر التوبه ( سر الاعتراف) وقبل اولهما الزيجه وقبل الثانى الكهنوت.
وقد قبلت الكنائس الاسقفيه" التثليث "(الميرون) نظير عمل يضاف لمعموديه الاطفال بعد تعلمهم مبادى الايمان المسيحى ( وتوخر الكنيسه الكاثولكيه سر الميرون الميرون ولا تتممه بعد العماد مباشرا )  بينما ترفضه الكنائس الانجليه ويرى لوثر ان سر مسحه المرضى لا يقضى كاهنا بل يزعم ان كل مسيحى له الكفاءه والصلاحيه ان يقوم بالصلاه والرشامه بما يتناقض نص الكتاب بدعوه "القسوس " لممارسته ودهن المريض (يعقوب 14:5) "كوكلاء لسرائر الله"(اكو 1:4) واعطائهم ايضا مسئوليه ممارسه سر العماد (متى 19:28)وسر الشكر (لوقا 19:22) وسر التوبه (يوحنا 22:20)
ويقول القديس يوحناذهبى الفم" اسرار البيعه مصابيح الصدق لانها تبدد ظلمات الخطيه وتهب الذى يتناولها الحياه التى هى نور البشر".

+ومن فوائد  اسرار الكنيسه انها لازمه لكل مؤمن كما يلى:

(أ) سر المعموديه .....وبها يولد الانسان ولادة جديدة من فوق بالماء والروح وتنير الذهن وتجدد الضمير  وتبرر النفس من الخطايا الجديه والفعليه (اع 47:2).
(ب) وبالميرون ينال التثبيت فى المسيح وفى الحياه الروحيه الجديدة.
(ج) وبالافخارستينا يتغذى بالاتحاد بالمسيح ( يو 35:6) وهو قوت ضرورى للروح.
(د) سر التوبه (الاعتراف) لشفاء النفس من الامراض الروحيه الناتجه عن الخطيه ونوال الحل منها.
(ه) وفى سر  المسحه ينال المريض الشفاء من الامراض الجسديه والروحيه وترفع التجربه عنه.
(و) وفى سر الكهنوت ينال الخادم موهبه الاستحقاق لخدمه الاسرار لتجديد رعيته .
(ز) وفى سر الزيجه تقوم حياة زوجيه شريفه ومقدسه ( وقد لا يحتاجه الذى يعيشون بتوليتهم ولكنهم فى الاصل ثمرة لهذا السر المقدس ) وهذا السر يفيد فى بقاء الذريه وحفظ الجسد من الدنس (تك 28:1) كدواء لثورة الجسد الترابى.


:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 يناير 2007)

س_ لماذا تؤمن الكنيسه التقلديه بان الاسرار المقدسه سبعه فقط ؟​
(أ) من شهادة الكناب المقدس  الذى اوضح ان السيد المسيح قد اسسها (كما سياتى عن كل سر).

(ب) شهادة  التقليد واقوال اباء الكنيسه الاولى (كما سياتى فى حينه).

(ج) لانها مقابله لمواهب الروح القدس السبع (اش2:11) والكنائس السبع والمنارات الذهبيه السبعه (رؤ 20:8) والاختام السعه (رؤ 1:5) وهو عدد كامل وقد ذكر الوحى المقدس فى اشاره الى انها: " الاعمدة السبعه التى نحتتها الحكمه فى بيتها "( أم1:9) اى فى الكنيسه.​
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 يناير 2007)

س_ ما الفرق بين راى الكنائس  التقلديه وغير التقلديه  فى الاسرار المقدسه؟؟؟


ترى الكنائس الارثوزكسيه والكاثولكيه ان الاسرار المقدسه " السبعه " هى ادوا فى يد الله  (من وسائط النعمه ) يستخدمها الروح القدس لخدمه البشر ويفيض بالنعمعلى النفوسالمؤمنه التى تنالها بخلاف اسرار العهد القديم ( بالشريعه الموسويه ) التى كانت رمزا وظلا للخيرات العتيدة " فى العهد الجديد" ( عب1:10 .9:9_14 .19:7).

وتظهر فاعليه الروح القدوس فلى اهتمامها بطريقه سريه داخليه فليس للمياه او للزيت او لوضع اليد _ وغيرها_ قوة فى ذاتها للتطهير والتقديس للنفس مثل الطين الذى طلى به السيد المسيح عينى الاعمى وكانت ابصاره بقوة المسيح (وهى وسائل كالقلم بيد الرسام فليس به وحدة تتم المناظر الجميله وانما بيد الرسام).

ويرى بعض البروستانت ان اسرار الكنيسه _ او الطقوس بصفه عامه _ ليست سوى وسيله لتقويه الايمان . ولكن الكنيسه الاولى اعتادت ان تمنح الاطفال اسرار المعموديه
والميرون والشكر فما فائدتها اذ انهم لا يدركون معناها ومغزاها او فوائدها ؟ولا يعرفون ما هو الايمان؟؟
والواقع ان الاسرار لازمة للجسدكما قال ذهبى الفم " ايها المسيحى لو كنت عاريا من الجسد لكانت عطايا الله تمنح لك على هذا النمط ولكن نظرا لان نفسك متحدة بجسدك فلزم ان الله يقدم لك بعلامات محسوسه ما لايدرك الا بالعقل"

ومن المؤكد ان الالهيات لا يكن اعلانها للبشر الا تحت اعراض اشياء محسوسه ومتى تمثلت للحس كانت اشد تاثيرا فى النفس.
ويقول القس جيمس انس البروتستانتى الامريكى : ( ان الطقوس ليست اعمالا خياليه من القصد والمعنى بل مملوءه من الفوائد الدنيه).

ويذكر العلامه القبطى يوحنا بن زكريا ( المعروف بابن السباع ) ان الانسان له خمس حواس "ظاهرة " فيلزمنا ان نستخدمها فى الكنيسه فبحاسه النظر نتطلع الى مجد الله الحال على هيكله المقدس وجسدة ودمه الطاهرين ونسمع الموعظ بحاسه السمع ونشم رائحه البخور  ونذوق ما اطيب الرب "مز8:34" ونلمس انجيله ونفتش فيه كما ان الانسان له " حواس خمس غير ظاهرة " وهى: القلب والفكر والعقل والذاكرة و التصور وهى مستغله ايضا فى اسرار الكنيسه . وقد اسهب فى شرحها.

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 يناير 2007)

س_ هل ممارسه اسرار الكنيسه السبعه منذ عهد الكنيسه الاولى ؟؟

مورست بالطبع منذ عهد الرسل وهو ما اوضحه الاوائل التىتؤكد اقوالهم عن الاسرار وفاعليتها واهميتها كما يلى​
(1) " كما ان الانسان عند عماده يستنير بنعمه الروح القدس كذالك المعترف بخطاياه فى "سر" التوبه ينال الصفح بنعمه يسوع المسيح بواسطه (صلاة التحليل) الكاهن " (الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى).

(2) " الجسد يغسل (فى المعموده ) لتطهير النفس والجسد يمسح (بالميرون) لتقديس النفس والجسد يقتات بجسد المسيح ودمه لتشبع النفس بالله"( العلامه ترتليانس).

(3) "تقدمو ا  للمعوديه لا كماء بسيط بل كماء تمنح به النعمه الروحيه" ( كيرلس الاورشليمى "عظه فى الاسرار 2:3")

(4)" احترس من ان تظن الميرون مادة بسيطه( زيت عادى) لانه كما ان خبز الشكر (سر التناول) بعد استدعاء الروح القدس لا يكون خبزا بسيطا (عاديا) بل جسد المسيح هكذا الميرون . فالجسد يدهن بالميرون الظاهر واما النفس فتتقدس بالروح القدس ولا يسمى (زيتا ) عاديا لكن موهبه المسيح والروح القدس اذ يصير فعالا بحضور لاهوته "(القديس كيرلس الاورشمى 3:3).

(5) " الماء ليس شيئا سوى انه الماء ولكنه يتقدس من فوق بالنعمه فيجدد الانسان بالتجديد الروحانى" ( ذهبى الفم تفسير مت4:82).

(6) " هكذا فى المعموديه ايضا فبالشىء الحسى تحصل منحه المحاء واما المتمم فعقلى اعنى الولادة والتجديد" (ذهبى الفم تفسير مت4:82).

(7) "ان التناول من جسد ودم المسيح المقدسين جيد ومفيد ......لانه يعطى حياة ابديه"(باسليوس الكبير رساله 93)

(8) " الله يمنح نعمة الدرجه الاسقفيه برسم الخادم والله يمنح الكفايه فى الوظائف الكهنوتيه " ( القديس امبروسيوس فصل5).

هذا وقد ظلت الكنيسه القبطيه محافظه على طقوس كنيستها "بدون تغير" كما شهد به البعض.

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 يناير 2007)

س_ هل الايجاز فى الصلوات او السرعه فى ممارسه السر يحدان من فاعليته فى النفس؟​
  لابد ان تتم الصلوات كامله سواء بسرعه او ببطء وتكون لها نفس النتيجه  فصلاه مباركه ماء المعموديه تتم فى اكثر من ساعه واما دخول الطفل بعد ذلك فى لجرن المعموديه لتعميدة فهى عمليه لا تستغرق  سوى دقائق وقد يظنه البعض ايجاز ولكن الكاهن يكون قد مارس الطقس كاملا قبل ذلك..

وفى القدسات تتم الصلوات الاساسيه للتقديس مثل الرشومات واستعاء الروح القدس والاعتراف الاخير ...الخ بدقه وهدوء اما صلوات الاواشى والمجمع والالحان مثلا فهى ليست خاصه بتقديس السر ولهذا قد تتلى بسرعه او باختصار (= دمجا) او سرا (دون ان يسمع الناس) ولا تؤثر فى فاعليه السر.

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يناير 2007)

س_ هل تتاثر فاعليه السر بسيرة الخادم الذى يمارسها؟​
(أ) يقول الارشيديا كون حبيب جرجس :"ان صحه السر لا تقضى لها ايمان الخادم ولا صلاحه _ اى وجود فى حاله النعمه _لان قوة السر (فاعليتها) والنعمه التى تمنح به ليست متعلقه بخادم (الاسقف او الكاهن) ولا متوقفه على استحقاقه بل باستحقاق وارادة مخلصنا  يسوع المسيح الذى يمنح النعمه( فالمياه الحلوة تخرج من الساقيه حتى ولو كان الحيوان الذى يديرها غير سليم)
وقد كان يسوع "يعمد بالروح القدس ونار" (مت11:3. يو23:1) ومع انه لم يعمد بنفسه بل عن طريق تلاميذه (يو2:4) "وليس الغارس شيئا ولا الساقى .بل اله الذى ينمى"(اكو 7:3)

ولا يمكن التحقق من صلاح الخادم او فساده (لانه حكم ظاهرى وغير سليم) وقد يكون "بلعام" خاطئا ومع ذلك تنباء عنمجىء المخلص !! وكان يهوذا الاسخريوطى يبشر بالخلاص وكان قيافا رئيسا للكهنه  وكان ظالما وغير حكيم ومع ذلك تنباء عن موت يسوع عن الشعب ثم بايعاذ منه حكم عليه بالصليب !!

(ب) ومن اقوال الاباء فى هذا المجال ما يلى :

+ " ان الكاهن لا يقدس الماء  للعماد بل يتمم  الخدمه الواجبه وقد  اخذ لها نعمه من الله"  ( البابا اثتاسيوس الرسولى الثالوث 40)

+ "ان عمدنا " وان ثبتنا (بالميرون ) وان صفحنا  (فى سر التوبه ) فان المسيح هو  عله هذا كله وفاعله" ( الانبا اثناسيوس رساله 7:3)

+ "ان النعمه ليست من بشر ولكن من الله بواسطه البشر وعندما  تدنو لا تنظر الى الشخص الذى تراه (الكاهن ) لانه حاضر ومستعد لان يختم الان نفسك"    (كيرلس الاورشليمى عظه 30:17)

+ ان اليد توضع على الرجل والله يعمل الامرويدة هى التى تلمس  راس المرسوم ان كان لا يرسم كما يجب (طقسيا) .." (ذهبى الفم تفسير اعمال الرسل 3:14)

+ان الانسان يضيف شيئا الى ما هو موضوع الى امانه السر بل كان شىء  هوعمل الله وهوالذى يمنح نعمه السر".   (ذهبى الفم مقاله 1:8  على كورنثوس الاولى ).

+ " صدقوا  ان كل واحد (كاهن ) يطهركم (بصلواته الى الله) ويكفيكم انه قد اخذ السلطان  من الله ولم يصير مرفوضا علانيه (محروما من شركه الكنيسه) فلا تبحثو  عن اهليه الخدام ولا تجروا  انتخابا على والديكم (الروحنين) فلو ان  عندى خاتمان من الذهب ومن حديد فهل تختلف صورة طبعهما على الشمع ؟"     (غريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات فى المعموديه).

+ " ان السر يتعلق بالله وما الانسان الا خادمبسيط . فان كان شريرافالله يمنح به نعمته غير المتظورة  كما باله فالاسرار (المقدسه السبعه) لا تتعلق باذاب البشر واعمالهم (الصالحه اوالطالحه) لانهما نابعه من الله القدوس" (اغسطينوس 88:37)

+ وقال ايضا  لا فرق ان توزع الاسرار من خدام ابرار او خطاة فالبذور ( التقاوى ) تلقى على الارض بيد اى فلاح وتاتى بثمر (من الله) والماء النقى يمكن ان يمر خلالانا بيب من فخار او من بللور او معدن".

+ "لو كان سر التناول يتوقف على ايمان المشترك لكان المشتركون بغير استعداد لحقهم شىء من الدينونه لانهم بعدمايمانهم يكونون قد اشتركو فى خير بسيط (عادى) وخمر بسيط ليس الا ".   ( القديس كيرلس الكبير _عامود الدين).

+ وقال اب معاصر " ان الاسرار تعمل بقوة الروح القدس بدون النظر الى صلاح الخادم ولايمان الشخص القابل لها وان كان ينبغى على الكاهن الخديم (مصلى القداس اوممارسه الاسرار) ان يكون بالطبع منزها عن الخطاء طاهرا الروح والجسد مؤمنا بصدق ما  يباشره".​
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 يناير 2007)

*اسئله عن المعموديه*

س_ ما المقصود بالعماد (المعموديه)؟ وما سبب تسميتها بهذا الاسم؟​
+ تسمى " المعموديه" لانها عماد (اساس) الخلاص والحياة الروحيه المسحيه فى راى البعض وهى ماخوذة من الكلمه السريانيه "عمد" وتعنى حرفيا "بلل بالماء" .

+ كما تسمى الصبغه لا نها تصبغ "to day"  قابلها بصبغه المسيح بالروح القدس ويشرب كاس الالام لاجله (مت 22_20) وفى اليونانيه "بابتزما" (baptisma)  اى يصبغ بامعان وينتظر حتى كمال تشرب الملابس الصبغه . وهو ما يعبر عن فاعليه المعموديه فى النفس البشريه ( كالثوب القديم الباهت _ الكالح اللون _ الذى يخرج من وعاء الصبغه جديدا زاهيا ).

وهو نفس المعنى الذى ورد فى القران حيث نقراء فى سورة البقرة ما نصه " صبغه الله ومن احسن من الله صبغه وبحن عابدون" وقد فسرها الامام البيضاوى بقوله " ان الله تعال قد صبغنا _ او هدانا - وظهر اثرة ظهور الصبع على الثوب " ويضيف بقوله " ان النصارى (المسحين) يغمسون اولادهم فى ماء اصفر ( به قطرات من الزيت المقدس) يسمونه المعموديه ويقولون على العماد انهو"تنصير"  "واحد التناصير" ).​
+ كما تسمى المعموديه " باب الاسرار لانها تؤهل المعمد لنوال نعم الله فى الاسرار الاخرى ولذلك
يقول القديس يعقوب السروجى :" المعموديه هى الطريق العظيم الى بيت الملكوت يدخل الذى يسير فيه الى بلد النور ".​
+ وتسمى فى القبطيه (oms) اى التغطيس او الغسل او الحميم وفى العبريه" عمد" (amad)  بمعنى وقف او قام.

+ كما تدعى " الولادة الثانيه كقول الرب يسوع لنيقوديموس : " الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله يو3:3) ويقول ترنليانس "نحن كالسمك الذى يولد فى الماء ونخلق على مثال المسيح (لان كلمه سمكه فى اليونانيه هى تجميع للحروف الاولى لعبارة ( يسوع المسيح ابن الله مخلصنا)" ويسميها القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى " الميلاد الثانى" 

+ ويسميها القديس اغريغوريوس النزينزى :" الاستنارة وثياب عدم الفساد وحميم الميلاد الجديد".​

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 يناير 2007)

س_ لماذا يستخدم الماء فى التعميد ؟ (Baptism)  ​

مادة سر المعموديه هى " الماء" (يو 5:2)  ولم يستعمل الرسل سوى الماء (اع 26:8) 
فالماء  يستخدم لنظافه الجسد من الاقذار . ويسجل الكتاب المقدس انه يطهر من احدى عشر نوعا من الدنس والتلوث الجسدى وهو امر قديم العهد بالانسان اذا كان كهنه قدماء المصرين يستخدمون الماء للتطهير الطقسى قبل العبادة _ فى المعابد _ كما روى المؤرخ هيرودت فى القرن 5 .ق.م.

وقد شددت شريعه موسى (التوراء) على ضرورة الاغتسال للطهارة الجسديه ولا سيما قبل الرسامه الكهنوتيه لبنى هارون ( خروج 4:29:لاويين6:8)  كما تشددت على ضرورة الوضوء (ablution) قبل الصلوات الخمس ( وكما يفعله المسلمون). ومن المعروف ان المياه هى اساس الحياة
ومن الجدير بالذكر  ان السيد المسيح اكد على اهميه واولويه الطهارة الداخليه  (نقاوة القلب والنيه السليمه) . وانه لا فائدة من الغسلات الفرسيه الكثيرة والقلب مدنس بالشر والشهوات والعادات الضارة بالنفس والجسد.

وقال احد الخدام عن سبب استخدام المياة فى العماد كما يلى :

+ الماء يغسل  من الاقذار والمعموديه تنفى من خطايا السابقه (والمورثه)
+ الماء يجدد ويتعش الجسم والمعموديه تحيى موت النفس.
+ ان المعموديه على مثال موت المسيح ودفنه ولا سبيل للدفن (التغطيس) الا فى المياه ( جرن المعموديه)  "رو4:6_5".

وقال اخرون  " ان مادة المعموديه هى الماء لانه صالح للغسيل وقد اعتمد السيد المسيح فى مياه الاردن ( مت 16:3) وقال الانسان "يولد من الماء والروح" ( يو5:3 . اع 47:10) ولسهوله وجود الماء فى كل مكان ولكون التبرير هو بمنزله غسل  للنفس من اقذار الخطيه (1بط 21:3) ولان الماء هو قوام الحياه والمعموديه تمنح الخلاص والاستعدادللحياه الابديه.

وقال القديس اغسطينوس :"ما هى معموديه المسيح سوى حميم ماء نقى وبعض عبارات (صلوات) تقال عليه عليه ( لاستدعاء الروح القدس لينسكب على المياه  فتصير مياه ناريه)
فان نزعم الماء فليس تعميدا وان حذفتم الصلوات فليس  تعميدا ايضا".

وقال القديس غريغوريوس الكبير " بما اننا مركبون من نفس وجسد واحدهما طبيعته منظوره والاخر طبيعته غير منظورة  لهذا جعل التطهير مضاعفا _ اعنى بالماء والروح القدس _ اما الواحد للجسد المنظور واما الاخر فللنفس الغير منظورة".​

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

*كيف تاسس سر المعموديه؟*

 س _ كيف تاسس سر المعموديه؟



+ الرب يسوع هو الذى اسسه عندما جاء الى شاطىء نهر الاردن ليعتمد من يوحنا المعمدان .
 ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا :" انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك وانت تاتى اليك" 
فاجاب الرب باتضاع عملى " اسمح الان لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر " حنئذ سمح له (متى 13:3_17).
+ كما امر به الرب تلاميذة " اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم وعمدوهم اسم الاب والابن والروح القدس" (متى 18:28_19). اى انه سر عام لجميع البشر الداخلين لايمان  المسيحى وانه سيتمم للمؤمنين الجدد والاطفال الى انقضاء الدهر.
+ واكد الفادى على ضرورته فى حديثه الشامل مع نيقوديموس (يو 3)​
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 يناير 2007)

س _  ما هى رموز المعموديه فى العهد القديم ؟

+ " كان روح الله يرف على وجه المياه" (تك 2:1) اشارة الى بث روح الله فى الماده.

+ والطوفان الذى قال عنه القديس بطرس الرسول :"كانت اناة الله تنتظر (مره) فى ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذى فيه خلص قليلون اى ثمانى انفس بالماء الذى مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان اى المعموديه لازاله وسخ الجسد (الخطيه الجديه) بل (ايضا) سوال ضمير صالح من الله  بقيامه يسوع المسيح" (1بط 20:3_21 )؟

+ وعبور  بنى اسرائيل فى البحر الاحمر وغرق فرعون مع جيشه ومركبته (خر19:14_29) فالحر كان رمزا لماء المعموديه ( لافى العهد الجديد) والسحابه اشاره الى الروح القدس وفرعون كان رمزا  لليشطان الذى ينسحق فى ماء المعموديه  وكانت عصا موسى هى رمز " للصليب" .


+  وهو ما اكده بولس الرسول بقوله :" لست اريد ان تجهلو ا_ ايها الاخوة_ ان اباءنا جميعهم  اعتمدو لموسى فى السحابه وجميعهم اجتازو البحر الاحمر وجميعهم اعتمدو لموسى فى السحابه وفى البحر "( 1كو1:10_3).


+ لم يعط الكهنوت "لهارون" الا بعدما غسل جسده(خر4_29)

+ اغتسال الكهنه اللاوين _ عند دخولهم خيمه الاجتماع _ فى المرحضه المقدسه(خر18_10)

+ لم تنزل النار على  ذبيحه ايليا النبى من السماء الا بعد سكب الماء عليها 3 دفعات (امل 2:2_8)

+قال  الوحى المقدس " تستقون مياها وبفرح من ينابيع  الخلاص " (اش 3:12) وقال ايضا :" ايها العطاش جميعا هلمو الى المياه " ( اش  1:55) 

+ ذكر يوحنا المعمدان انه كان يعمد بالماء واما الذى ياتى بعده (السيد المسيح) فسوف "يعمدهم بالروح القدس ونار " (متى 11:3) وكان التلاميذ  يعمدون ايضا (فى البدايه) على مثال معموديه يوحنا (يو 2:4).


:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمة ...

عمل رائع و جهد كبير يا مارو ربنا يعوضك حسب غناه .. 

و ننتظرأن تعودى إلينا  بالسلامة ...  

المسيح معك


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه الطقوس القبطيه ( الجزء الثانى )*

*+*​ 
سلام نعمه ..​ 
الاخت الحبيبه بنت الفادى ..

اتعشم ان يكون غيابك خيراً بنعمة المسيح ​ 
واشكرك على مجهودك الضخم .. فأنا اعلم مشقة النقل من الكتب الى الكمبيوتر .. فكان الله معك يعينك و يساعدك .. ​ 
و احب ان اخبرك بعض الاقتراحات التى اود أن توافقينى عليها : ​ 
و هى أننى بإذن المسيح سأعمل ملف لهذه الموسوعه الجزء الاول و الجزء الثانى ليعمل على برنامج e-sword .. وتكون موسوعه شاملة يستخدمها الجميع للمنفعه .. 
كل ما أتمناه منك هو أمرين فقط .. اعلم انه مجهود مضاعف عليك .. وهو اولا .. *الدقه فى النقل* .. لاننى سآخذ كوبى مباشرة من مما تنقليه و أنقله للبرنامج .. و ثانياً ان *تستمرى فى الكتابة حتى نهاية الجزء الثانى* .. و أن تستمر أختنا العزيزه الغائبه كاتى فى كتابة الجزء الاول​ 
فما رأيك فى هذا المشروع ؟ ​
و تم كتابة نفس الاقتراح على الرابط التالى للاخت كاتى  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=309242&postcount=56



تحياتى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعه الطقوس القبطيه ( الجزء الثانى )*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*​
> سلام نعمه ..​
> الاخت الحبيبه بنت الفادى ..
> 
> ...




اقتراح جميل جدا طبعا يا طارق
اشجعك عليه
بس رجاء محبه تذكرنى فى صلاتك
علشان اقدر ادخل زى الاول واكمل نقل الكتاب
ربنا معاك ويبارك اعمال ايديك
ويحافظ عليك​


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موسوعه الطقوس القبطيه ( الجزء الثانى )*



موضوع رااائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## سامية سيد (22 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى منكم رؤية بقية كتاب موسوعة طقوس الكنيسة المقدسة للدياكون ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر وياريت تكون جميع الاجزاء متوفرة


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااائع يا بنت الفادى

ميررررررسى ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

